

Ask HN: Do you care about politics? To what degree? - larrys

Comments invited on to what degree the HN community cares about politics and most importantly follows politics on a regular basis in the main stream media.
======
jagawhowho
I care about politics.

But i don't care for the media. I believe the media is about molding public
opinion. Disingenuously spinning topics to advantage. Everywhere from north
Korea to the good old USA.

------
atom-morgan
I'd say I care a lot since governments play a very large role in our lives
whether we want them to or not. They have the potential to control nearly
every aspect of our lives from the people we marry to the amount of money
taken from our paychecks. They also have a consistent track record of
violence.

I care about politics but I don’t care about “politics”. I’m referring to the
politics that is shown on TV. I get most of my news through Tumblr and other
various online sources and I read great dialogue about political philosophy. I
see what’s really happening around the world. I see children killed by drone
strikes with their legs blown off. I see ground level videos of bombs going
off in streets. Meanwhile, the average person who is interested in “politics”
is watching a segment on CNN or Fox News about the jeans Obama wears.

------
RougeFemme
Care a lot. . .follow a lot in various media. . .followed state election
returns in US last night. . .

------
tokenadult
I care about politics a lot. But I don't like discussion of politics here on
HN, where the "discussion" too often turns into potshots. I use multiple
sources of information, from more than one country, to gain information about
current issues.

